# 30L Nano. No name yet



## Lauris (6 Aug 2014)

This i my third tank now.
As recently replaced my 30 nano scape with 60L, now decided not leave it in shed 
to collect dust. Today new tank layout created. Only hardscape for few weeks. I still
need to decide what plants I would like to see in. Used available rock and wood 
from previous scapes. Do not mind the pink rail. as this DIY thing needs to be completed.


About tank:
Capacity: 30L
Ligt: Beamswork 600Lumens LED's
Soil: ADA
Filter: Planning to spin it with one of my old Eheim 2213


I still need to complete the scpe. Will get some white gravel or something at fold in front, just
before where the rocks and wood starts. 


Have no clue what live stock it will hold. Will see whats available with my LFS when I will be ready 
to spin it up. Defo some group of tiny-fancy fishes. 



























I still have no clue about what plants will go in. I need to search out for some growing 
partly dipped in water. I would like to see that piece of wood outside the box wrapped 
up with some creeping plant (*any good suggestions welcome*). And something green 
trying to escape the tank on top-right corner. Never tried something like, so this will
be a new experience for me.


ohh yeah.. I like now my dinning room much. My partner said this is too much for her.
I guess she needs a time..


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Aug 2014)

Maybe time for one BIG tank...


----------



## James D (7 Aug 2014)

Looks great Lauris!


----------



## Lauris (7 Aug 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Maybe time for one BIG tank...




haha. yep. But this is investment I need to prepare myself. I would like to have one 200-250L on the 
same wooden cabinet where I have 2 nanos now, but  it will take a time.. it will..


----------



## Lauris (7 Aug 2014)

soooo.. the rail is done. 

I'd say I'm proud of myself. lol 
Looks very nice. I LOVE DIY things  
Cost me nothing. Just a time to find 
a bits and pieces in my shed and attic 


the rail itself came from dissembled old bed tent-cover 
of one alike:





So it was just a matter of fact to get few pieces together, drill the holes, and adjust the
LED unit itself with hooks. 












as my wife is an artist - (www.ironia-art.com) - it did not took long to think where to get the paint 
covered the rail with 2 layers of acrylic black paint








now.. this is a waaaaaay much better look  now 






and fixed it in place. easy-peasy


----------



## Edvet (7 Aug 2014)

A real man would have kept it pink!


----------



## Lauris (7 Aug 2014)

have have no shoes to match that color


----------



## Adam humphries (7 Aug 2014)

Nice job think a trip into the loft sure got one similar....lol


----------



## Lauris (8 Aug 2014)

as expected.. it is always healthy to leave your hardscape for a while to settle with no water..
so did few changes in the left side corner. also emptied the front fold for different gravel.
And added few pieces of rock there and there..
















As i never had a chance before.. I decided that this will be a nicely planted Betta tank. I always liked the
fish but none of the tanks were suitable for it. Regardless of its size I will try to make for Betta as much
hiding spaces as possible. I'm thinking to get a pair of it (male+female). I know they don't like strong
currents so I will get a lilly pipe for this and will load my eheim 2213 full of media tu reduce the flow as 
much as possible.  However - I would like to see a very few tiny schooling fishes. Any suggestions (suitable for Betta)
very welcome.


Possible plants:
On the left side - possible one -
Pogostemon erectus





I'm considering on the top right corner Sunset Hygrophila





And some kind of Anubias as they can adapt above the water levels


Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## Fern (8 Aug 2014)

Lauris said:


> I'm thinking to get a pair of it (male+female).



From what I have read, it really isn't a good idea to keep a male and female Betta together. It has been done, (I certainly wouldn't recommend it though) but in a very large tank, with loads of plant cover.
Both male and female release hormones that stimulate each other into entering breeding mode, if they are in the same tank together, this may become very stressful for both of them health wise. Males and females can be aggressive with each other. If a female has laid eggs the male will chase her away from the bubble nest and attack her if she gets too close. So a 30L tank isn't suitable. (It will however be fine for one Betta)  It's far better to keep them singly.


----------



## liam11712 (8 Aug 2014)

Why not a group of females?


----------



## Fern (8 Aug 2014)

Even the females can be pretty grouchy with each other.


----------



## Lauris (8 Aug 2014)

Thanks for advice. I've been recommended in other forum too to keep only one Betta. That's what I will probably do.[DOUBLEPOST=1407525216][/DOUBLEPOST]Aren't the males much better in colors and fin sizes? I like the fact I have one gorgeous instead of few so-so


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (8 Aug 2014)

Yeah, the males are the prettiest, as with all fish species. With regards to keeping a pair, it can be done, in 30 L, but, should they breed, then after the female releases the eggs, she needs to be removed (otherwise the male will hunt and kill her, to protect the eggs), and once all the eggs have hatched, the male has to be moved from the tank as well (otherwise, he will eat the fry; nature, you have to love the logic). So, it works, if you have a couple of spare tanks in case of breeding. 

I'm going to try this myself, in two 40 L cubes, with 2 males, 1 in each, and 1 female, which I'll rotate, plus, I have a quarantine tank where the other male Betta can move into temporarely, should they breed, and should the eggs hatch. They will be joined by half a dozen of Tetras, again, should be fine, have had that combo, in those dimensions, before, except there was no female, and it was a 30 L like yours. Which was a bit tight, I have to admit, with 40 L, it should be okay.

Anyways, so, a pair can definitely be done, but should they breed, you need some extra space to house them temporarily, until the fry grows up. Which will need to be separated as well, past a certain age, otherwise they'll chase and kill each other. So if you don't want a fuss, just get a single male.


----------



## Lauris (8 Aug 2014)

That's a brilliant advice and clarification of things. I'll take the path with less fuss. I'm not mad about breeding. Just fancy to have a fish like I never had.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (8 Aug 2014)

And the more filtermedia, the better; the 2213 will probably do around 250-300 l/h with the regular media, so don't be afraid to stuff it to the brim with some finer sponges and/ or ceramic/ glass media. 8 times turnover, even with a lily pipe, is still a LOT of flow for Bettas. Plus, in regards to lesser flow, and thus less CO2-distribution. you might have to adjust you're plant wishes accordingly; I haven't read anything in regards to CO2, so maybe you're going the low-tech route anyways?

As far as a creeping plant, you could look at Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo", also does well in low-tech, but does not like too much/ bright light. For the right back corner, growing out of the tank, I'm thinking an Echinodorus, a red one, maybe sp. "Aflame"? Bit big, but something like that would look awesome I think. Ludwigia species grow emersed as well, they need some support over 5 cm., but that might be nice, a thick bush of Ludwigia sp. "Mini Super Red", with some stems growing on emersed? The message is: something RED! LOL

LOVE the hardscape btw!


----------



## ADA (8 Aug 2014)

Awesome little scape there, will look great filled in, can't make up my mind if I liked it with less rocks or with more.


----------



## Lauris (8 Aug 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> And the more filtermedia, the better; the 2213 will probably do around 250-300 l/h with the regular media, so don't be afraid to stuff it to the brim with some finer sponges and/ or ceramic/ glass media. 8 times turnover, even with a lily pipe, is still a LOT of flow for Bettas. Plus, in regards to lesser flow, and thus less CO2-distribution. you might have to adjust you're plant wishes accordingly; I haven't read anything in regards to CO2, so maybe you're going the low-tech route anyways?
> 
> As far as a creeping plant, you could look at Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo", also does well in low-tech, but does not like too much/ bright light. For the right back corner, growing out of the tank, I'm thinking an Echinodorus, a red one, maybe sp. "Aflame"? Bit big, but something like that would look awesome I think. Ludwigia species grow emersed as well, they need some support over 5 cm., but that might be nice, a thick bush of Ludwigia sp. "Mini Super Red", with some stems growing on emersed? The message is: something RED! LOL
> 
> LOVE the hardscape btw!


Filter - I guess it has less in actual output.  As I had it running on prev project in the same tank and with lilly pipe. Current was quite low even the canister was carrying 1/3 of the media. However I will squeeze in half of it with ceramic and half with thigh sponges. And just in case I can try to divert the current somehow to minimize the flow.

Co2 - I have a plan for it, but in low dosage. I have one co2 tank feeding my 2 other nanos, so I will just hook up third line out for this (distribution will be the question, no doubts) I red bettas are not oxygen demanding, maybe need to search out bit more abut alkalinity ect.

I defo will look into your plant suggestions. My thoughts were about RED in colour to the rightside corner too. Also I would love to see something creeping around the piece of wood sticking above the water levels


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (9 Aug 2014)

Maybe some hydrocortyle?


----------



## Lauris (10 Aug 2014)

Ohh. Reserved with breeder for this setup.
Lovely hmpk will be a happy habitat in this tank. I guess this male will pop-out nicely when this will be planted


----------



## Lindy (10 Aug 2014)

Very nice! It is going to be a long wait for mine to arrive in sept


----------



## Lauris (30 Aug 2014)

just a quick one
flooded yesterday.
still need to look for what to
plant in right top corner
will upload some better pics today or tmrw


----------



## Lauris (31 Aug 2014)

Ok. Few more pics of flooding it and once water cleared




















so just few more plants and my Betta will swim in by the end of September
not safe enough now as I would like to keep co2 for a while a bit over the levels

also some lily pipes needs to be sorted I guess


----------



## James D (9 Sep 2014)

Hi Lauris

How is this going now? I'm planning something very similar to this but lo tech., my tank is a 35cm(ish) cube and I've got a 2213 sitting in the shed but I thought the flow might be too much for a Betta?

Cheers

James


----------



## Lauris (9 Sep 2014)

Hi James!

No betta in yet. Plants are doing great but that's another storey. .will do some  photo update this weekend.

I believe I have reduced current but not enough. I will come up with something and will update post. No time yet doue beeing too busy at my work


----------



## Lauris (14 Sep 2014)

solution reducing flow in eheim2213. at the moment will try to run for few days. I have 2 valves on intake. I just closed them both for 1/4th. flow looks perfect for betta. will see how this will last in long run. there was another solution online I found.. 
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...Eheim-cannister?highlight=reducing flow eheim

but I will try to get away with this now.


----------



## Lauris (14 Sep 2014)

Ok! Time for another update!

plants doing well.
2 weeks til Betta will be in. Decided to move my 2 yellow rasboras from another nano!
I say I love them. Will add another 3 or 4. I hope Betta won't mind a little company.
Have read on different forums they can get easy away with these, but that's more depends
on particular Betta temperament. Will see how it will act, if needed I always can move yellow 
rasboras to to one of my other tanks. One Amano shrimp went along with few snails.
So far solution to reduce current with 2 walves closed on 1/4th on intake forks fine.


----------



## Lauris (16 Sep 2014)

unfortunately the one posted here earlier passed away..
but this Sat. I will collect this one..
It should really pop-out in this tank. I hope he will like 
his new apartments


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2014)

Hi Lauris, Super nano Scape


----------



## Lauris (16 Sep 2014)

thanks


----------



## Lauris (19 Sep 2014)

James D said:


> Hi Lauris
> 
> How is this going now? I'm planning something very similar to this but lo tech., my tank is a 35cm(ish) cube and I've got a 2213 sitting in the shed but I thought the flow might be too much for a Betta?
> 
> ...




Seems to be my solution with 2 stop valves on intake resolved the problem.
As I mentioned above, I closed bot of them for 1/4th and flow dropped to 1/2.
So far the filter does not give any weirdo sounds or something. so you can try
and it is easy enough way out with a great control of current.
Tomorrow Betta will swim in. So will see what he will think about..

collecting my Betta tomorrow!
excited over the roof! like a little boy!


I guess my wife she is right!
"Man is like a big child, just the toys are more expensive" lol


----------



## Lauris (20 Sep 2014)

ok

meet Rocky!

this male has some serious balls! love my new addition!


----------



## Lauris (29 Sep 2014)

Just a quick update. As I closed my Fuval nano project (takes too much time for me to maintain 3 nanos)
moved to this one a bit of cuba carpet, monteCarlo and riccia fluitans (love this plant), I will leave it for few weeks
with no trimming, love it goes bushy


----------



## James D (30 Sep 2014)

Looking great Lauris.... apart from the last post, I can't see the pictures


----------



## Lauris (30 Sep 2014)

James D said:


> Looking great Lauris.... apart from the last post, I can't see the pictures



thanks James! 

Should be fine now. Something went wrong with the usual host I was using.
now issue fixed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Sep 2014)

Hi Lauris, Congratulations on a superb scape  Rocky must love his new home.


----------



## Lauris (30 Sep 2014)

I guess Rocky is happy enough fish with a lots of snaily friends. lol

thanks


----------



## Lauris (5 Oct 2014)

it was the right time about to cut back with no mercy
just timelapsed a quick maintenance


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi Lauris, Nice Trim & Maintenance Video


----------

